
Run v0.7.2 – Easily manage and invoke small scripts and wrappers - TekWizely
https://github.com/TekWizely/run/releases/tag/v0.7.2
======
TekWizely
Do you find yourself using tools like make to manage non build-related
scripts?

Build tools are great, but they are not optimized for general script
management.

Run aims to be better at managing small scripts and wrappers, while
incorporating a familiar make-like syntax.

I am happy to answer any questions you might have.

Thank you,

-TekWizely

